# Police Officer, Municipal Service & MBTA Exam 06/28/08



## GeorgeCastanza

*Police Officer, Municipal Service & MBTA*
*Open Competitive Examination*

Announcement Number: 8027
Examination Date: *June 28, 2008*​
Application Deadline: *June 9, 2008** Examination Fee: $100​***Please note: There will be an additional $25 dollar processing fee for applications received after this date.​The results of this examination will be merged with the police officer eligibility list established on November 1, 2007. The merged list will be used to fill police officer vacancies in civil service municipalities and at the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA). The eligibility list may also be used to fill police officer vacancies in non-civil service jurisdictions.


----------



## hunter617

How is this going to work?


----------



## AdamJ1984

At first I thought this was an April's fools joke, but obviously it is not. I too wonder how this test will work, can you retake if your score was not up to par? Will this test expire 2 years from the date? I should look the answers up on the website, but I know there will be many posts coming.


----------



## soxrock75

AdamJ1984 said:


> At first I thought this was an April's fools joke, but obviously it is not. I too wonder how this test will work, can you retake if your score was not up to par? Will this test expire 2 years from the date? I should look the answers up on the website, but I know there will be many posts coming.


Exactly, what happens if, god forbid, you score WORSE on this exam? What happens then? What about lists that are already established? Do they get re-shuffled? Many, Many Questions Abound...............


----------



## ALLCOMM

WTF, so if they merge the list I will be pushed further down the list and tied with more candidates... yes this sounds real fair.. I'm sure it has nothing to do with the $100 per person they bring in.


----------



## CTrain

Doh! You have to be 21 by June 28, 2008


----------



## wolf9848

Guess those rumors were right about a new exam. Looks like they upped the price of the exam up a bit.


----------



## Matt23

CTrain said:


> Doh! You have to be 21 by June 28, 2008


According to the website: 
*Age Requirement:** As of the*printing of this notice, applicants must be at least 21 years of age as of June 28, 2008 for allcivil service jurisdictions. Please be advised that the list of communities is subject to change and inquiries about status changes should be directed to the communities in question.

I gotta say this announcement caught me off guard. Like someone said above, it raises a lot of questions, that I'm sure will be answered in due time. ​


----------



## soxrock75

I am assuming that, if you took the test in 2007 and opt to take this one, that your 2007 score is tossed out? Or will they take the better of the 2 scores (doubtful).

So, it looks like a ploy by the state to make money off of all the people that got 7's and 8's by playing off their desire to get a better score. 

This has disaster written all over it.

Suppose Person A got a 9 (non-vet) on the 2007 exam and is in the top 5 in their city/town. Figuring that their spot is pretty good and that the odds are likely that they will get a card from their PD when they hire in the next 6 months, they decide not to take the 2008 exam. Person B comes along and takes the new test and scores a 10 and bumps person A out of the top 10 or so. Wouldn't person A have an argument that this was unfair? It almost forces people to take the test again to either do better or to secure their spots.

(As far as this scenario goes, I am talking about non-vets and not those that are eligible to take the military makeup)


----------



## Esoteric77

I just spoke with HRD and they said that this is being done pretty much being done for "those who were not 21 by the last testing date". Sounds like someone's son, daughter or close relative couldn't take the test last time. So unlike most of us who would just lose out and have to wait&#8230;.they are now able to take the test and possibly like one of the previous post stated bump someone who is in a good spot in their respective city/town. 

This whole CS thing is a complete joke in MA. Sounds like if the right person gets bumped there will be another law suit like the "CTO status" thing a while back.
:lol: :thumbdow:


----------



## misconceived

soxrock75 said:


> I am assuming that, if you took the test in 2007 and opt to take this one, that your 2007 score is tossed out? Or will they take the better of the 2 scores (doubtful).


It's listed on the annoucement notice,

*Please note that if you took the 2007 Police Officer test and subsequently take the 2008 Police Officer test, the exam result from the June 28, 2008 Police Officer test is the one that will be utilized when the list is merged. 
*
http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/posters/po/2008poxm.pdf


----------



## soxrock75

misconceived said:


> It's listed on the annoucement notice,
> 
> *Please note that if you took the 2007 Police Officer test and subsequently take the 2008 Police Officer test, the exam result from the June 28, 2008 Police Officer test is the one that will be utilized when the list is merged.
> *
> http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/posters/po/2008poxm.pdf


Thanks Misconceived. As I stated earlier, this almost forces people who did not get a 10 to take the new test......


----------



## misconceived

soxrock75 said:


> Thanks Misconceived. As I stated earlier, this almost forces people who did not get a 10 to take the new test......


Agreed.

This is a great ploy by Civil Circus to get more money.


----------



## redsox03

This is BS. Why should people with low scores get to take it again?


----------



## Rocco39

This is ridiculous. You mean to tell me that there aren't more than enough qualified candidates on the 2007 list that muni's can draw from?? Some 21 year old kid can't wait a year or two, like all of us did, to take the next exam? BS! Someone's son or daughter is apparently too impatient to wait for the next test. There has to be thousands of legitimate, qualified candidates to pick from and the 07 list is technically only 5 months old now?? Come on CS..


----------



## mikehammer

I wonder what happens if the city/town already sent out "cards" ???


----------



## soxrock75

mikehammer said:


> I wonder what happens if the city/town already sent out "cards" ???


I would have to think that once the list is certified (sent out) that it is good to go and can't be tampered with. Not to sound cynical but, with politics being how they are here in the wonderful Commonwealth, I wouldn't put it past a town who has already sent for a list to "wait out" the list and/or have funding for positions "dry up" and not hire anyone from it. This gives them the opportunity to "reach" someone on the new list that wasn't able to take the test in 2007.

When the new exam is given and the scores are "merged" with the 2007 scores, then that is when the problems will arise.


----------



## Rocco39

soxrock75 said:


> I would have to think that once the list is certified (sent out) that it is good to go and can't be tampered with. Not to sound cynical but, with politics being how they are here in the wonderful Commonwealth, I wouldn't put it past a town who has already sent for a list to "wait out" the list and/or have funding for positions "dry up" and not hire anyone from it. This gives them the opportunity to "reach" someone on the new list that wasn't able to take the test in 2007.
> 
> When the new exam is given and the scores are "merged" with the 2007 scores, then that is when the problems will arise.


My concerns precisely! I'm on a certified list currently, been through the BI already and waiting patiently (along with a 1/2 dozen other folks) for the town to schedule interviews. BUT the budget is in question and the number of positions keeps changing. My hope is you are correct SoxRock and all will work out. Otherwise I might end up taking the June exam too!


----------



## honor12900

It sounds to me the state is looking for money. Civil service is no longer interested in any standards of fairness. I'm not taking the test again I am number 5 on my city's list but i'm sure I'll get bumped.


----------



## mikeyv7712

So if the June test is merged with the May 2007 test when does the test expire? I wonder if its going to expire 2 years after the test in June.
Is there gonna be a 2009 exam?

HR has a lot of questions to answer


----------



## crisco88

Definitely a way for the state to chisel more money out of people who got 8's and 7's. Also in R.I. numerous cities and towns just had open employment announcements where you had to APPLY to take either the physical or written exam, which means you had to pass certain standards to take an exam. I know several people who applied in R.I including myself, also not to mention that N.H. P.D.'s test multiple times a year. Also P.D.'s across the nation know how screwed up this system is because they come here and actively recruit for positons in their departments. NYPD, Houston, and Phoenix are just a few, I've seen all of these and more starting at Massbay, and at UMass Boston where I am now. Also regularly read the paper, people 21 to 35 are actively leaving this state to pursue other options due to lack of jobs. So if this age group is gone, who replaces the baby boomers????


----------



## AdamJ1984

Criso, I totally agree with what you are saying, for instance, I would like to live my life here, start a family, and most importantly stay with my family. But with so many other states actively recruiting out of state, I might have no choice but to leave. I have little worries, but to basically be forced out of your home to pursue a police job blows my mind. I am however looking at states where the temperature is nice year round, not to mention a nice salary:cost of living ratio. I give myself a year or two before I finally pursue a definite move.


----------



## NPD108

Why don't they just change the test to once a year instead of every 2 years rather than give another test 9 months after the first one.... IF the CS test had ANY credibility it is now gone. I don't think it had any anyways

Ok not 9 months but 13 months. I was going by when the list came out


----------



## grossbeast

This is rediculous. The state is a joke- they need to figure out what they are doing.


----------



## Guest

Good luck to the Civil Service Commission in trying to unfuck all the bypasses and other appeals that will come out of this one......


----------



## CJIS

misconceived said:


> It's listed on the annoucement notice,
> 
> *Please note that if you took the 2007 Police Officer test and subsequently take the 2008 Police Officer test, the exam result from the June 28, 2008 Police Officer test is the one that will be utilized when the list is merged.
> *
> http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/posters/po/2008poxm.pdf


So I could take this test, do better and keep the better score but if I do worse I get stuck with a worse score? On top of that does this mean the test for 2009 is now in 2010?

Hmmmm..... Interesting



Delta784 said:


> Good luck to the Civil Service Commission in trying to unfuck all the bypasses and other appeals that will come out of this one......


Yeah I'm Number 4 now on the currant list. So this could totally F me over hence why I may take it again to make sure I do not get bumped.


----------



## AdamJ1984

npd, did you get a 10, because if you are number 4 in your town/city, then you must have scored well. The only reason I see for retesting is to enhance your score, but just think, you may do worse, wouldn't that be a pissah?


----------



## CJIS

No I got a score of 7. There were only 10 Residents on the list and I was one of them. Town just Hired the Top 3 Scores last month. I did the interviews and ever-thing. When it was announced that the top 3 scores were hired the town manager told me they are thinking about hiring 2 or 3 more full timers and maybe 2 PI's before the next list comes out.

What can I say I suck at testing.


----------



## AdamJ1984

Well heck then, you have a good shot of scoring better and hopefully moving up the list. Good-luck with your decisions.


----------



## BPD3352

Just when you think you have heard it all... Assachusetts pulls another boner out of its pocket.

9 and 10's dont take it and 8 and lower i would take it. It would suck to have a 9 then retake it, screw it up and walk out with a 7


----------



## afd414

wow


----------



## WaterPistola

as a person with a score of 8, I think I would retake the exam...but this is complete BS. Would i have to wait another 6 months for results too? this is the most FUCKED UP thing I've ever been involved in...


----------



## 94c

civil service is moving towards an annual exam.

Want to become a cop? Move to one of the shitty cities in this state and get the resident preference. The baggage of many of these candidates is *almost* funny.

The level of education is equally pathetic.

Residency requirements force applicants to move into areas that need quality cops the most. (If you want the job bad enough)


----------



## davejoyce2000

*Refund!!!!*

New 2008 Police Exam??? Fuck the civil service in Massachusetts How can I get a $75 refund for the 2007 exam?


----------



## mcpd704

*Re: Refund!!!!*

I have also heard the rumor about this new test...is it true??


----------



## paulgta

*Re: Refund!!!!*

that is a bunch of BS the current lists havent moved.. whats the deal????


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Refund!!!!*



davejoyce2000 said:


> New 2008 Police Exam??? Fuck the civil service in Massachusetts How can I get a $75 refund for the 2007 exam?


We don't need two threads on the same subject threads merged


----------



## Macop

Then merge the threads super hero. Between Civil Circus and thier fuck ups and loosing details assholachusetts is really gonna screw the pooch.


----------



## kwflatbed

Macop said:


> Then merge the threads super hero. Between Civil Circus and thier fuck ups and loosing details assholachusetts is really gonna screw the pooch.


we don't need your smart mouth either


----------



## paulgta

it just another way for mass to screw us over big time...


----------



## mikeyv7712

www.civilservicelawsuits.com


----------



## j809

Go west, go south.!!!


----------



## tommym27

so, becuase i moved since the last test...if i decide to retake the test i lose residency...and since it hasnt been a year since i moved, i don't get residency anywhere...awesome. time to move...or become a firefighter


----------



## Guest

tommym27 said:


> so, becuase i moved since the last test...if i decide to retake the test i lose residency...and since it hasnt been a year since i moved, i don't get residency anywhere...awesome. time to move...or become a firefighter


Yes....the competition is counting on that attitude.


----------



## misconceived

j809, nice whip.


----------



## bean6180

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm soooo excited to pay another $100 to stand out in the rain for 2 hours before taking a test. Gotta love these hurdles...


----------



## redsox03

bean6180 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm soooo excited to pay another $100 to stand out in the rain for 2 hours before taking a test. Gotta love these hurdles...


You should be excited, because you shouldn't be allowed to retake it. Getting the chance to retake the test is a hurdle? 

It's going to to be funny when some people do worse the second time and have to keep that score.


----------



## misconceived

redsox03 said:


> It's going to to be funny when some people do worse the second time and have to keep that score.


+1


----------



## cvboy

I am a Boston resident, and I scored 9 on the last test. Should I take the test again???
I Know 80 people will be in the academy this May, and I am not sure I will get a card from Boston before the list expires.... My rank 333 and there are 404 people tied with me on Boston's list.... that's a lot.. probably thounsands in front of me and with me I guess.

I need some advice? does anyone know when Boston will call another list and maybe how many cards will be sent out?
Thanks,

So after re-test will the 07 score expire in 09 or 2010? or 08 test will expire in 09.


----------



## ride1620

If I were you I would not take it..you are in a good spot on the Boston list. Boston will go through hundreds of applicants before they even find one person who they like...you have a decent shot, but if you retake it and then get lower than a 9 you are not going to be happy...hey but it is up to you...


----------



## bean6180

redsox03 said:


> You should be excited, because you shouldn't be allowed to retake it. Getting the chance to retake the test is a hurdle?
> 
> It's going to to be funny when some people do worse the second time and have to keep that score.


Well, I am glad that I get to retake the test to up my score.. it's just the damn process of 'hurry up and wait'... I can jump over hurdles to achieve my goals.


----------



## WaterPistola

bean6180 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm soooo excited to pay another $100 to stand out in the rain for 2 hours before taking a test. Gotta love these hurdles...


why did you stand out in the rain for two hours? i stood outside for maybe...5 minutes. They are not going to let you in early to take the test...you know that right? 



cvboy said:


> My rank 333 and there are 404 people tied with me on Boston's list.... that's a lot.. probably thounsands in front of me and with me I guess.


I count 332 people in front of you, hardly thousands


----------



## msw

misconceived said:


> Agreed. This is a great ploy by Civil Circus to get more money.


Just curious........ When did they start charging money for this test? Seems kind of a..... tacky..... low-class.... sort of thing for MA gov't to do, though I know it is being done more and more in other parts of the USA as well.

And one of the other guys who posted about LE opportunities elsewhere is correct.... lots of LE jobs in other parts of the USA for those who are young enough and can do the move. I moved to Calif 31 years ago, from MA, for a LE job in Los Angeles, and don't regret it........ though I'm not sure I can recommend California anymore to people who are conservative in nature. California is now more like MA than it is different, in terms of being run by tax and spend, anti-gun, regulate everything, liberals........ though the weather sure is better! But when I retire, in a couple years, I'm outta here, for someplace where the State gov't doesn't regulate everything and there are more conservatives than liberals. Hmmmmmmmm......Texas, or Nevada, or Idaho, maybe? How's NH now, still conservative, or too many liberals from MA moved there now?


----------



## misconceived

msw said:


> Just curious........ When did they start charging money for this test?


I took it back in '03 & it was $35.00. (I believe.)

It's cost has been rising since.


----------



## PaulKersey

bean6180 said:


> pay another $100 to *stand out in the rain for 2 hours*...


That was part of the test. You failed. You would not make a good cop.


----------



## afd414

hahaha


----------



## DodgeRam

Let me just throw this one in there: You know a whole bunch of young people grab cape summer police jobs every year. I would assume most of them would want to take the exam but if they take the summer jobs they might not be able too now, mostly due to the fact they are away from home, and might not get the time off. Now what happens to all the many poor kids? Its like choosing between taking the test and working a police job all summer.


----------



## cpd909

intersting situation, if you do not retake the test, someone who scored lower than you could score higher the second time, and move you down when it merges. Now if u retake the test, and you score lower, then you move down. Damned if you do, damned if you dont. Wonder if you can change residence to strategize


----------



## 94c

*Re: Refund!!!!*



paulgta said:


> that is a bunch of BS the current lists havent moved.. whats the deal????


I know one department that just went through over seventy candidates to get four.

Maybe we should merge Civil Service with MassCops and get the better candidates.


----------



## crisco88

Patience everyone, not the Guns and Roses song either.


----------



## misconceived

crisco88 said:


> Patience everyone, not the Guns and Roses song either.


Thanks crisco. Just reading that has that damn song stuck in my head. :-\"


----------



## estrong1

I'm new to the whole civil service thing in MA. I have taken the New York and New Hampshire police exams, but MA is my residency. I'm a little confused on how this will work. Are they merging scores with the last test to create an even longer wait time or what? Any help to clear up my confusion would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## 94c

If you took the last test it is good til about Nov-2009
If you take this test it will be good til about Nov-2009

If you took both tests, once the second gets certified that becomes your new score.

That's what civil service is *hinting* at.

In all honesty, I don't think they've decided yet.

The only thing for certain is that they are going to start having *annual* exams.


----------



## grossbeast

You need a PhD to figure out what civil service is trying to do.


----------



## LTSO16

so what about all of us that took the test in may? are we good until 2009?? oh wait thats right they'll want all of us to pay the new fee which by then will probably have gone up to $125. niiice


----------



## estrong1

so are they going to be offering a civil service police test for MA in 2009 for definite?


----------



## 94c

LTSO16 said:


> so what about all of us that took the test in may? are we good until 2009??


right



LTSO16 said:


> oh wait thats right they'll want all of us to pay the new fee which by then will probably have gone up to $125. niiice


wrong


----------



## mikeyv7712

i thought a civil service list was good for a least 2 years?
So if the lists merge in nov 2008 will it be good till 2010?


----------



## cpd909

Like I said before, if you take it, or dont, "Damned if you do, Damned if you dont". You do not retake the test, then people with lower scores could jump over you. Retake the test and score lower, then you screw yourself.


----------



## 94c

mikeyv7712 said:


> i thought a civil service list was good for a least 2 years?


07 test yes, 08 test no



mikeyv7712 said:


> So if the lists merge in nov 2008 will it be good till 2010?


No it will expire in 2009.

I'm not sure but someone already said that they're going to an annual exam. I'm not sure who said it though.

But then again, what do I know.

Part of the civil service test is reading and comprehension. Not much of it going on here though.


----------



## LikeIt223

good news for me.


----------



## tommym27

i dont know how they expect to pull off an annual exam...it takes them a year to grade the test they give now


----------



## mikeyv7712

94c said:


> 07 test yes, 08 test no
> 
> No it will expire in 2009.
> 
> I'm not sure but someone already said that they're going to an annual exam. I'm not sure who said it though.
> 
> But then again, what do I know.
> 
> Part of the civil service test is reading and comprehension. Not much of it going on here though.


so I guess if its said here its true?
There has been alot said on this forum. In fact I think all the worlds problems have been solved here.


----------



## Redleg13D

What is surprising to me is that CS would want to have an annual exam, when the current exam is already a big enough CF you wouldn't think they'd want more work for themselves.


----------



## RCS

Redleg13D said:


> What is surprising to me is that CS would want to have an annual exam, when the current exam is already a big enough CF you wouldn't think they'd want more work for themselves.


The working stiff probably doesn't want more work for themselves, I would even go so far to say that even mid-level management would be against it.

The high level manager who's caseload will not be affected by an annual exam came up with the idea. 100 bucks a shot, I bet there were a lot of "atta boys" being tossed around.

It is kind of like making everyone take the PAT near the beginning. If some haven't noticed, starting with the next fire test (I am assuming the 2009 police exam too) the PAT will be the 2nd step for everyone passing the written. It's genius, leaving the PAT to the end only allowed the state to collect 150 from the actual people going into the academies. Now they can get 110 bucks from everyone who passes.


----------



## 94c

mikeyv7712 said:


> so I guess if its said here its true?
> There has been alot said on this forum. In fact I think all the worlds problems have been solved here.


If that's the case then why ask the question *HERE?*

Don't blame me, I didn't ask the question in the first place. You did.

Next time pick up the phone and call someone.

I already got my civil service job and you don't:FM:


----------



## mikeyv7712

94c said:


> If that's the case then why ask the question *HERE?*
> 
> Don't blame me, I didn't ask the question in the first place. You did.
> 
> Next time pick up the phone and call someone.
> 
> I already got my civil service job and you don't:FM:


I must have tweaked you up if you went to the trouble of putting in an animation
good stuff

anyways I got an email today from civil service
here is what it said

Each applicant will be on the list for two years. People who take the
examination will be added to the list until 2010. The list may be
on-going, but an applicant will only be listed for 2 years. There will
also be an examination held in 2009.


----------



## 94c

mikeyv7712 said:


> Each applicant will be on the list for two years. People who take the examination will be added to the list until 2010. The list may be on-going, but an applicant will only be listed for 2 years. There will also be an examination held in 2009.


So now civil service is saying that they are going to be merging lists every single year?

If that's the case, then someone up there doesn't know what's going on.

Because if you choose to take the test *every *year then your certification will *never* be good for two years.

It will only be good for two years if you take every other exam. That doesn't make sense.

I have to get a phone call into a birdie.

Picture hundreds of candidates in Categories A-B-C-D

Category A takes the test in 08
Category B takes the test in 08-09
Category C takes the test in 08-09-10
Category D takes the test in 09-10

That is some very serious merging going on.


----------



## mikeyv7712

Sounds like a cluster F$%^


----------



## gunna66

Does anyone know if the lifstyle questions are graded or used during the hiring process?


----------



## crisco88

gunna66 said:


> Does anyone know if the lifstyle questions are graded or used during the hiring process?


Don't be a major shareholder in the AstroGlide company!!!!

http://www.astroglide.com/


----------



## WaterPistola

I am sure that the lifestyle questions were used in coming up with an exam score, they probably will be used in the hiring process as well. (or so if i remember from the other CS threads) They are looking for a certain personality typed invididual to become an officer with those questions.


----------



## mcpd704

I thought the last test was f-ed up, but who cares, I got hired!!, and I am glad that I wont have to wade through all of the BS that this next exam will create, good luck to everyone!!


----------



## ride1620

The word on the street is that they are having this test because there weren't enough women and minorities to take the last test..


----------



## WaterPistola

I guess my "minority" status isn't minor enough, I'm just kidding, but wishing I receive a card soon, not because I am a minority but because I am qualified for the JOB!


----------



## 518

wow. i think i'll just save my money for 09. this is just a big clusterf**k.


----------



## 94c

ride1620 said:


> The word on the street is that they are having this test because there weren't enough women and minorities to take the last test..


I'm not sure if there wasn't enough, but there was definitely some character issues.


----------



## HELPMe

94c said:


> I'm not sure if there wasn't enough, but there was definitely some character issues.


Yeah and some BOP issues too... what a f'n joke this state is. Why dont they just call it a reverse discrimination test? Or a we will take your money and piss in your ear test. What a joke. I am keeping my score the state can suck a fat one and I will keep my 100 bucks. Rumor is that the new test will have a PAT as well.


----------



## WaterPistola

I'm all for the PAT but not for the $150 a pop to take it...weeds out the ones who would never make it though.


----------



## DonaldB79

Here's my dilemna I am currently in the Reserve/Intermittent academy (yes N.E.RP.I.) & my final exam is on.... June 28th 2008.

I scored a band score of 8 from the 2007 test & if I wanted to "improve" my 2007 band score, how would I go about doing that, since the tests are the same day.

You think there would be some secretary that keeps track of the Massachusetts dates that tests are being held, N.E.R.P.I. is Massachusetts approved after all.


----------



## soxrock75

DonaldB79 said:


> Here's my dilemna I am currently in the Reserve/Intermittent academy (yes N.E.RP.I.) & my final exam is on.... June 28th 2008.
> 
> I scored a band score of 8 from the 2007 test & if I wanted to "improve" my 2007 band score, how would I go about doing that, since the tests are the same day.
> 
> You think there would be some secretary that keeps track of the Massachusetts dates that tests are being held, N.E.R.P.I. is Massachusetts approved after all.


I would think that there would be other members of your class that want to take the test as well. I know some academies that have re-scheduled classes around the CS test. Perhaps if there are enough of you that are taking the exam they might do this for you.


----------



## misconceived

When I took my final exam @ NERPI I was in my truck driving home by 9:30. It all comes down to how well you test. Just don't tell Larry. 

On a sidenote: The day before my practical exam I was admitted to the hospital. I told the Dr. I couldn't be admitted because of my mandatory class. I refused to give him the phone # to NERPI. 
Long story short, he got it on his own, called the office, & let me check out once they told him that I had to attend or make it up. Make it up would have meant waiting the 6 months for the new class to have thiers. inch:

Take your final.


----------



## mikehammer

Quick questions for you guys/gals. I tried civil serivce, but they were no help. Here goes: I received a card from my town but I'm pretty far down the list. Should I take the exam again in June? I understand if I score higher what can happen, but what if I score lower? Will I be removed from the certified list that I am already on? If the city/town already started hiring from this certified list, can they call a new list in December(???) when the new scores are out?

Thanks, 

mikehammer


----------



## WaterPistola

you got a card, that's the first BIG step to being hired and you want to take the exam again? Maybe I am missing something


----------



## 4198

We should all file suit class action against the HRD for failing to provide a service for $75.00 fee, and for changing the terms of the service after the fact, and merging with people not present and not tested on the same accouncement as the 2007 test; unfair labor practices.

It has nothing to do with with getting a job or not as I am in band 8, it has to do with making a decision to spend $75.00 for a service and then failing to have that service complete to my satifsfaction; maybe we need to ALL file a class action suit? The impact on many lives for this change in terms is unfair, if I knew we were going to be re-taking and merging the test now, I may have waited and took the second one, but changing the terms of the services after the fact is not right without a court order. It has nothing to do with age because if thats the case then everyday they need to plan a new test because people are not able to take it....since when does C/S care ifd you can't take they test due to ANY reason? such as allowing a re-take to effect us WTF??? THIS IS BS!!!

It's not different then paying for a drivers license and then they say, you passed BUT we decided that today you can't have it until 90 days. Time to start a thread with email to list of those possibly interested in a suit?? "we the people" (isn't that term something now) need to stand up and be the ones to run this Gov, not them...and the only way to get your say is in COURT.

What's next? it's ok to re-take it if you dont show up?? as long as you have a doctors note??


----------



## timothy135

I scored a 10 on the last exam as a civilian with Franklin residence, seems as though the competition and wait could get much worse, especially for my non resident preference towns. Just my thoughts.


----------



## WaterPistola

I'm literally in the next group to be called for my town, they are looking to hire more in October, probably right around when these results come out...


----------



## SargeLorenzo

WaterPistola said:


> I'm literally in the next group to be called for my town, they are looking to hire more in October, probably right around when these results come out...


I don't want to be a downer, but, don't be surprised when a new set of results bumps you down


----------



## WaterPistola

I realize that which is why I'm on the fence for taking this June exam, gotta love Civil Service!


----------



## AdamJ1984

I assume if you are on the fence on taking the June exam then you did not score a 10. But as you stated you are in the next batch of possible hires, that's still good news, I guess it all depends on the size of the town, current budget issues, and the number of veterans ahead of you. I know a friend who just started the academy, was ranked 4th or 5th in his town, lucky he has an A for a last name and 3 or 4 veterans ahead of him. I wish it was a little easier but when you get chosen and make it, it makes it seem so much better. Good luck on your decision though.


----------



## DonaldB79

DonaldB79 said:


> Here's my dilemna I am currently in the Reserve/Intermittent academy (yes N.E.RP.I.) & my final exam is on.... June 28th 2008.
> 
> I scored a band score of 8 from the 2007 test & if I wanted to "improve" my 2007 band score, how would I go about doing that, since the tests are the same day.
> 
> You think there would be some secretary that keeps track of the Massachusetts dates that tests are being held, N.E.R.P.I. is Massachusetts approved after all.


Well it appears that my N.E.R.P.I. class decided to change the time of which the class runs, they are postponing the start of the class due to the Civil Service test earlier in the day, so this makes alot of students in my class a little happier.

Also I found out it's not the final exam day for N.E.R.P.I. its a day for practical exams, which takes quite a bit longer.


----------



## misconceived

DonaldB79 said:


> Also I found out it's not the final exam day for N.E.R.P.I. its a day for practical exams, which takes quite a bit longer.


Watch out for LaRivee, he will kill you. 

Just ask Billerica EMA.


----------



## WaterPistola

With a few days left to register for the new CS police exam, how many people that took the test in 2007, will retake the test this month?

I have decided to do so


----------



## cvboy

I don't know how many people. However, I received a letter from the city of Cambridge which I chose as one of the town I wish to work at (non- resident) saying that there is a chance to test again. this is a quote from the letter "For most applicants retaking the test is probably the best choice".
does that mean most people did not score well...?


----------



## bean6180

Not sure. I probably will, though I moved to a different town last fall and will now have no residency preference.... what to do?!


----------



## WaterPistola

cvboy said:


> I don't know how many people. However, I received a letter from the city of Cambridge which I chose as one of the town I wish to work at (non- resident) saying that there is a chance to test again. this is a quote from the letter "For most applicants retaking the test is probably the best choice".
> does that mean most people did not score well...?


I got the same letter which reminded me about it, I probably would have remembered to sign up too late. I think its funny they send out a letter like that without even getting to my name, just goes to show "retaking the test is probably the best choice" is the best choice for Cambridge...not necessarily us. Either way I can improve, and i doubt i will go down in score but if i do, hey Cambridge said it was my best choice. inch:


----------

